

AP Language, Computer Courses Cut - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/03/AR2008040303925.html

======
PieSquared
Heh, it amuses me how they group "computer science" with "language".
Interesting.

And they should cut the CS A exam, not the CS AB exam. Maybe that way people
will be forced to learn a bit more, and that's never harmful. (As a side note,
I was recently looking at the contents of the AP exam on Comp Sci because I
wanted to skip said course in my school, and the differences really aren't
that big, just a few algorithms and data structures, so it wouldn't be a big
stretch to teach those additionally.)

------
mhartl
It's not quite as bad as it looks for CS: there are two AP Computer Science
tests, A and AB. College Board cut the latter, which covers more material. It
would like eliminating Calculus BC but keeping AB---bad, but not catastrophic.

As a former taker of the CS AB exam (back in the Pascal (!) days), it does
make me sad, though.

